# Editing in Camera Raw



## bentrod (Jan 1, 2012)

I am working through some tutorials in Lynda.com using Bridge and Camera Raw. I had been editing a photo then all of a sudden when I select the graduated filter tool I get the  massage "Unable to create local adjustments, all local adjustment controls are set to have no effect on the image".  I had been able to use this tool earlier and it worked fine. Just before I got  this error message I had been trying some keyboard commands, did I hit the the magic  combo to lock something up?


----------



## Rephargotohp (Jan 1, 2012)

You need to Change a slider to something other than 0 in that Panel


----------



## bentrod (Jan 2, 2012)

Rephargotohp said:


> You need to Change a slider to something other than 0 in that Panel



Thank you


----------

